# Siamese Algae Eater Very Swollen



## jaybird002 (May 12, 2006)

I have had a large SAE for several years. He is about 5 inches long and in recent months has gotten very swollen, especially in the belly. He still eats but doesn't seem as active. Do you think he is sick, maybe a bacterial infection? I hesitate to try antibiotics, since I don't know what I am treating. Would partial water changes help? Or Melafix or Pimafix? I have a 29 gallon tank, well planted (swordplant out of control). Tap water is alkaline (7.4), but tank water has become pretty acid (6.4 or so). Ammonia and nitrite are about 0. Nitrate moderate. Fish: 1 big angelfish, 2 SAEs; 3 cherry barbs, 3 cory catfish, 1 small tetra.

Can anyone help me figure out what is wrong (water conditions, disease, other problems?) and what to do about it. Attached is a picture of the tank. It is probably not easy to see the SAE. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

From the picture, he doesn't look sick, just tubby. They like to eat!


----------



## jaybird002 (May 12, 2006)

I failed to mention that the picture was taken several years ago, before the SAE got more swollen. So I don't think we can diagnose him based on the photo. Still, I am not certain that he is sick. Maybe he is just "tubby," as the commenter said. I changed 25 percent of the water today. I think I will try doing weekly water changes for a while, instead of my normal 5 or 6 week intervals. Do you think cleaner water will help. Or is there anything else I should try?


----------

